# Modern Arnis, an art for the future?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2002)

On a solumn day, many reflect on the past and wonder about the future.  

I offer a lighthearted video clip that will hopefully bring a small smile to your face and answer the question:Will Modern Arnis work in the far future? 

Clip is 2mb in size and in MPEG format.  My thanks to Datu Hartman and Mike Rogers for the source video.


:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 28, 2002)

Alright, that was just goofy.



Cthulhu


----------

